
Show HN: Proxy Orbit – Rotating Web Proxy API for Pentesting - max0563
https://proxyorbit.com
======
kevinbowman
“We continually search the web for open proxy servers and save the working
ones into our database.”

They’re charging for access to other people’s open proxies, without the other
people knowing. This seems... disingenuous?

~~~
0xdeadb00f
And potentially dangerous, right?. What's stopping me from creating a bunch of
MITM proxy servers and just waiting until someone using this service rotates
to mine?

From the website:

> Using advanced proxy checking algorithms, we constantly monitor the quality
> of our proxies removing those that are no longer working.

What are these "advanced proxy checking algorithms" and how do they verify the
security or authenticity of an open proxy on the net? They seem to mention the
availability of their service, "Our checking algorithm is aggressive to ensure
the highest likelihood of the proxy working when it gets to you." But mention
nothing about the security implications of the potential breach of
confidentiality if a malicious actor were to set up an open server.

------
k1e
"Free" proxies are mostly misconfigured corporate private proxies or malware.
Reselling them feels even more fraudulent than using them.

------
yellowsir
`&twitter=true` what about the other services? i wounder why one whould not
just use domain names instead of going through the hassle of using a short
name mapper?

------
chaz6
The website does not support IPv6, so I am guessing there are no IPv6 proxy
servers either.

